# First they’re sour, then they’re sweet!



## Murph (Feb 25, 2021)

I just have to share this as I’m sure many can relate. Murphy is 14 months old and has been really testing us this week. I’ve been trying really hard to work on his recall off leash and getting him to not pull while on leash.

Over lunch I took him out for a walk to work on not pulling and it was going pretty well until he saw two dogs coming out of the house across the street going on a walk. He was pulling with all his might to go over and I just stood there trying not to move. Once they passed, we headed straight back home. I laid on the floor to stretch out my back and I guess all of the frustrations from this week came out and I started crying. Murphy got up from where he was laying, came over to me and just looked at me. Then he laid down next to my side and put his paw on me (see pic)and was as calm as can be. My heart just melted. Guess that’s why we love them so much!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Haha, this is how they control us! 

I feel they are a challenging breed to really train well as if you correct bad behavior they act all offended and retract. As if you are the one being the big meanie and they are the innocent angel! They love playing the victim. It really takes a lot of psychology to be able to push their buttons the right way that doesn't result in them shutting down when training for things that particularly they aren't interested in such as recall and loose leash walking.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

after my second covid vaccine i woke up at 1 am with big cold shaking my whole body... Bende immediately got closer to me and Miksa who usually sleeps thru the night in his crate started whining to get out. i let him up to the bed and the 2 were keeping me warm from 2 sides till the morning. then for the next around 12 hours i was still in a pretty bad shape, the max i could do is let them out to potty and feed them and i laid on the couch the whole day, covered with 2 thick blankets, Miksa on top of those and Bende glued to my side. 
These two young boys are usually chewing my ears off at sunrise so that we go for our off leash run and are used to several play sessions throughout the day, swimming etc, and they were just patiently waiting it out till i felt better... 
so i can relate to Murph`s post, actions like these make you forget any flying objects in the house or pulling you down on the road when they smell something yummy making you look like a marionette puppet


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Nice story @Gabica . I’ve actually just recovered from covid and Ellie was so empathetic. She normally bugs me incessantly to go out on our daily hikes. Instead she was a faithful couch potato for nearly 2.5 weeks. I was amazed she held it together!


----------



## Murph (Feb 25, 2021)

Gabica said:


> after my second covid vaccine i woke up at 1 am with big cold shaking my whole body... Bende immediately got closer to me and Miksa who usually sleeps thru the night in his crate started whining to get out. i let him up to the bed and the 2 were keeping me warm from 2 sides till the morning. then for the next around 12 hours i was still in a pretty bad shape, the max i could do is let them out to potty and feed them and i laid on the couch the whole day, covered with 2 thick blankets, Miksa on top of those and Bende glued to my side.
> These two young boys are usually chewing my ears off at sunrise so that we go for our off leash run and are used to several play sessions throughout the day, swimming etc, and they were just patiently waiting it out till i felt better...
> so i can relate to Murph`s post, actions like these make you forget any flying objects in the house or pulling you down on the road when they smell something yummy making you look like a marionette puppet


How sweet! I can just picture it, a Viszla blanket!😊🥰


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Murphy will grow out of this stage. I promise.
I think the most important lesson I have learned after 33 years with these dogs is that most times, they just need to grow up, and grow out of, an undesirable behavior.
Next trip out, when Murphy sees other dogs and starts pulling toward them, anticipate his response and try and make him"stay". Don't keep walking. Put yourself in a position of strength so he doesn't pull your back out of alignment and just stand there. If you can find something to loop his leash around, let him pull against that. It's hard, because these dogs are very powerful dogs for only weighing 50 lbs.
Don't believe that you're alone. I've had "pullers" also, and it is not fun. It sucks!!! My girl Tika used to pull like a Mack truck. She could hurt you, and she only weighed 45 lbs.
Hunting with Finn, my V, is like having a remote control on a dog in the woods and fields. In public though, he can be an embarrassment until he gets his head back in his body. He can be just nutso. It's very frustrating at times.
Keep at it, take the good with the bad, let him grow up and keep being you, and I think everything will fall into place in time.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Dan_A said:


> Nice story @Gabica . I’ve actually just recovered from covid and Ellie was so empathetic. She normally bugs me incessantly to go out on our daily hikes. Instead she was a faithful couch potato for nearly 2.5 weeks. I was amazed she held it together!


Glad you recovered, Dan! Scary stuff


----------



## Murph (Feb 25, 2021)

gunnr said:


> Murphy will grow out of this stage. I promise.
> I think the most important lesson I have learned after 33 years with these dogs is that most times, they just need to grow up, and grow out of, an undesirable behavior.
> Next trip out, when Murphy sees other dogs and starts pulling toward them, anticipate his response and try and make him"stay". Don't keep walking. Put yourself in a position of strength so he doesn't pull your back out of alignment and just stand there. If you can find something to loop his leash around, let him pull against that. It's hard, because these dogs are very powerful dogs for only weighing 50 lbs.
> Don't believe that you're alone. I've had "pullers" also, and it is not fun. It sucks!!! My girl Tika used to pull like a Mack truck. She could hurt you, and she only weighed 45 lbs.
> ...


Thank you, it does help to know you're not alone! I think my biggest frustration is with myself, as in "why can't I do this!", our first V was not like that from what I remember, I could run with Scarlet and she would go my pace. I can't even get to the end of the driveway without Murphy pulling. I will keep at it and pray the time passes where he grows up some more


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I'll throw it out there. If you aren't against their usage and are willing to watch/read training materials on the proper usage... sprenger collars can really work wonders. We did wind up using one with Ellie and she pretty much self corrects with it. I don't use it anymore but my wife does on her walks. I'm at the level now using a flat collar, and when Ellie starts to pull a bit too much as in the leash starts getting taught, I simple stop where I am. She knows exactly why now and will take a few steps back and waits for me to resume when the leash is loosened. This now typically happens when something interests her or she really wants to get to where we are going like to her friend's house or when we are on the last 1/4 of our walk home from the woods and she wants to get home quick into the air conditioning lol.


----------

